# Live CD 2005.1 安装到硬盘HOWTO

## jeffky

      一直希望能够很方便的得到一个如Live CD上一模一样的系统,自己尝试了很多次安装Gentoo,中间也时隔许久,都没有达到令自己满意的程度,这次通过探索了些新方法终于成功,现在于大家一起分享.

live CD 2005.1 的新特色是随盘带了一个beta版本的Installer ,可以将live CD安装到硬盘上;以往的gentoo 发行版本都没有这样方便的安装方式.大家应该也很希望Gentoo能有方便安装的方式,而之前也有GRP之类的光盘,但是相对其他版本来说安装的复杂程度还是挺大,不适合普通入门玩家.

下面开始介绍本人的安装过程,

首先声明,通过随光盘附带的Installer安装出现许多问题,比方损坏分区表就是一个很严重的bug.当然通过CVS可以下载最新的Installer版本,不过bug问题还是存在,一直无法安装成功.包括使用一些VMware尝试都无法成功.  

所以个人推荐不要使用,gentoo live CD 2005.1上面的Installer(就是GNOME桌面上的Installer软件,也有非GUI安装方式,关于Gentoo-Installer详细情况可以看这里: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/index.xml)安装. Bugs 应该很多,作者自己也说"if Your harddisk broken , don't cry to us.".   :Shocked: 

请先参考 www.gentoo-wiki.org 上的HOWTO

HOWTO LiveCD on disk URL

看了我想你可以明白些,但不看也行,我这里慢慢说来.

0.启动Gentoo Live CD 2005.1,设置root的passwd

你可以在终端或者是在图形界面(GNOME)下完成下面过程.

1.首先你要空出一个磁盘分区来先,如你安装linux的其他版本那样

比如我的是/dev/hda5 分区格式 Ext3 我做为/ (为了方便,我没有单独设置/boot)

swap 自己也设置起来.

```
  mke2fs -j /dev/hda5 
```

用/mnt下的gentoo目录来挂载你的目标安装分区

```
  mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/gentoo 
```

2.解压Live CD 文件

默认情况下,livecd 光盘挂载在/mnt/livecd下,如果没有自己手工挂载

在/mnt下创建一个文件夹命名为squashfs,并将光盘中的livecd.squashfs镜像文件挂载到squashfs

```
  mkdir /mnt/squashfs

  mount -o loop /mnt/livecd/livecd.squashfs /mnt/squashfs 
```

复制/mnt/squashfs下所有文件到/mnt/rescue下

```
  cp -a /mnt/squashfs /mnt/gentoo/ 
```

Now. All Well. 所有的需要的文件都拷贝到了你的硬盘上,现在要做的就是配置你的系统.

3.安装引导软件grub(也可以使用lilo),设置引导文件.

安装grub到硬盘

  grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/gentoo --no-floppy hd0 

配置grub.conf文件

```
   default 1

   timeout 30

   splashimage=(hd0,5)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

   title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12-r6

   root (hd0,4) kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda5 init=/linuxrc ramdisk_size=8192 

udev vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

   initrd /boot/initrd-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

   title=Windows XP

   root (hd0,0)

   makeactive

   chainloader +1 
```

到此所有的安装都结束.

重启,你将可以看到一个完全和livecd一模一样的系统.Enjoy! :Exclamation:  :Very Happy: 

如果需要emerge 安装软件,更新,需要更新portage. 

你需要使用emerge sync来更新portage.

设置make.conf

修改fstab,更改/的分区，swap分区；

此处省略.

//-----------------

汉化部分只要使用文泉字体,显示就相当不错了;

文泉驿主页: wqy.sf.net

尝试了Gentoo 2005.1,那么可以再尝试一下使用E17.

有关E17的安装,

可以查看这个文档:gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_emerge_e17

就这么简单. 希望大家喜欢.  :Razz:  :Laughing: 

- edit: 帮你改好了 BBCode 链接  :Smile:  - Eric

----------

## EricHsu

已收录到文档收藏夹, 谢谢你的分享  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wokick

不错。

其实我觉得这样安装比按照handbook来方便多。把livecd复制过来以后，再按照自己的CFLAGS和USE，把系统重新build一遍，这和stage1安装出来的效果也没多大差别，但却省很多时间。而且对配置kernel选项没把握的人来说，硬件问题可以暂时先不管了。

----------

## blackwhite

不知道为什么，到目前还没有成功过。启动的时候，总是找不到文件。把你的fstab给看看。

----------

## jeffky

其实，你方便其间可以不用修改fstab的，也可以启动，效果和liveCD一样；

fstab就按handbook那样改一下就可以；

----------

## jeffky

 *blackwhite wrote:*   

> 不知道为什么，到目前还没有成功过。启动的时候，总是找不到文件。把你的fstab给看看。

 

我想是不是你的grub安装有问题啊，“real_root=”不知道你有没有设置正确，

 *Quote:*   

> 安装grub到硬盘
> 
> ```
>  grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/gentoo --no-floppy hd0 
> ```
> ...

 

我是把grub装到hd0的mbr上的； 

fstab是不需要改也可以正常启动的；

现在对这样子装出来的gentoo很满意，用了E17，也跑过WOW（opengl下，没声音），效果都很不错；

----------

## sheep204

 *jeffky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.解压Live CD 文件
> 
> 默认情况下,livecd 光盘挂载在/mnt/livecd下,如果没有自己手工挂载
> ...

 

请问楼主，

```
默认情况下,livecd 光盘挂载在/mnt/livecd下
```

这句话的意思是否意味着我可以直接用这个命令复制LiveCD的文件

```
cp -a -R /mnt/livecd /mnt/gentoo
```

?

----------

## jeffky

Yes.

很久没来了 都没有留意自己的帖子 不好意思;

现在出了Gentoo-Installer ,这样 live-cd的安装应该简单很多; 直接支持图形界面安装.

不过不是直接拷贝文件过去,好像是要重新打包bin文件,然后emerge 这些bin文件.

----------

## shunz

奇怪的问题：

将livecd安装到硬盘后，启动一切都正常，就是root的密码始终是错误的，自己另外添加的普通用户都没有问题，就是root密码不管怎么改，都提示验证失败。。。。。。

不知道其他兄弟有没有碰到这样的问题

----------

## jeffky

 *shunz wrote:*   

> 奇怪的问题：
> 
> 将livecd安装到硬盘后，启动一切都正常，就是root的密码始终是错误的，自己另外添加的普通用户都没有问题，就是root密码不管怎么改，都提示验证失败。。。。。。
> 
> 不知道其他兄弟有没有碰到这样的问题

 

其实是livecd的安全性问题，它总是在重启时候，更改了密码，所以你的密码总是失效；

你只要把这个服务在启动中去掉就可以了；  rc-update  ，  好像是autogen-root 你找找看；

----------

